# Habitation Certificate



## 108672 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi

I bought a new Superbrigg last July 07 from my local dealer.
They advised me that I should come back for my habitation certificate in 6 MONTHS.

I would be grateful from other Rimor owners what there belief the habitation inspection intervals should be as a few people I have talked to all be it not Rimor owners reckon it should be 12 months and not six.

Thank you in anticipation


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi don't know about Rimor exactly but it would be surprising as most are on 12mth. checks. Have you tried the Rimor website or your handbook?

Alex.


----------



## fatbast (Dec 5, 2007)

they said 6 months to me aswell. does'nt take long, and required to maintain the 5 year habitation warranty.....extra peace of mind, i suppose. nice m/h, are'nt they?


----------



## 108672 (Dec 9, 2007)

*RIMOR HABITATION CERTIFICATE*

Hi Alex

Thanks for the reply, I have checked the handbook, docs that I got with the vehicle but they dont say.

I will check the Rimor website though

Thanks again


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi,

The 6 month check is for water ingress (damp check) and as you say, most others are 12 months.

I bought my Rimor from Maxwell Motors in Kelso and have to travel down every 6 months from NE Scotland (225+ miles) which I usually try and combine with a trip further South.

I contacted Rimor in Italy to seek permission for this to be done at a motorhome dealers in Elgin - 15 miles away - but was told I could only use my supplying dealer or a authorised Rimor Dealer as they had the special tools (damp meter) and the precise map of where to check. 

At no time during the damp checks were what could be referred to as habitation checks carried out. This would be all the gas appliances, flues, water system etc.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## 108672 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi Alan

Thanks for the reply, I also bought from Maxwell in Kelso
Perhaps I used the wrong terminology, it may not be a habitation check and just in fact a damp check.
But what ever it is the six month check looks like being accurate.

regards
Brian


----------



## 108672 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi Fastbast 
Thanks for the post and your comments

The Superbrigg is a nice Motorhome, my son does karting, so the garage is just perfect for us. but overall we ar very pleased with it.

regards
Brian


----------



## mep (Jan 4, 2008)

I was told that I need to have the damp test every six months to maintain the warrenty, this costs £35 where the habitation service costs £145


----------

